# Mein Tomcat findet die Beans nicht was nu?



## TRunKX (9. Okt 2005)

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /rand/zufall.jsp(1,1) The value for the useBean class attribute testBeans.Randomize is invalid.
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:39)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher.java:405)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.jspError(ErrorDispatcher.java:146)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Generator$GenerateVisitor.visit(Generator.java:1223)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$UseBean.accept(Node.java:1116)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$Nodes.visit(Node.java:2163)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$Visitor.visitBody(Node.java:2213)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$Visitor.visit(Node.java:2219)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$Root.accept(Node.java:456)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Node$Nodes.visit(Node.java:2163)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Generator.generate(Generator.java:3284)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateJava(Compiler.java:189)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:286)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:267)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:255)
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:563)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:293)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

Das wirft er mir immer raus selbst wenn ich die Beispiele aus dem Duch von Markt´+ Technik nehme (JAva Server Pages <- JA ich habe die Kohle investiert um euch nicht  mehr so unnötig zu nerven!) 

Aber was muss ich am Tomcat noch einstellen damit ich 
a) gescheite Projekte im Eclipse erstellen kann die direkt auf dem Server laufen 
b) Der Tomcat meine Beans findet und ich endlich effektiv arbeiten kann!

Achja und Jungs ich danke euch für eure bisherige Hilfe ich hoffe ich gehe nicht zu sehr auf den Sack mit meinen Fragen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Okt 2005)

na wie schaut denn dein useBean Attribut aus?

hast du ein package testBeans

darin eine Klasse Randomize

und die Klasse Randomize.class in WEB-INF/classes/Randomize.class


----------



## TRunKX (9. Okt 2005)

C:\Tomcat\webapps\ROOT\rand 

In diesem Pfad liegt die Zufall.jsp


```
<jsp:useBean id="ran" class="testBeans.Randomize"/>
```

Das ist die useBean
C:\Tomcat\webapps\ROOT\rand\WEB-INF\classes\testBeans

In diesem Pfad liegen Randomize.java und Randomize.class 

Und ja ich habe das schon mehrfach geprüft aber das wird so nix mit oben stehender Fehlermeldung!


Sagmal Bleiglanz ist dieses Forum deine Lebensaufgabe? Du bist mein persöhnlicher JAva Gott und guter Geist dieses Forums!


----------

